# I have read and agree



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't know if it is possible but it would be cool if before you were allowed to make your first post in the help section you had to check a box stating that you have read and understand what info needs to be included in a help request. And two check boxes that say. 
I promise to turn off the blurple for 
Help pics. 

Just imagine a world like that...


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 9, 2018)

And ill add to only post things that are true 

Like first hand exp vs. I saw this online so it has to be so.....


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2018)

Imagine if people read ?!


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 9, 2018)

I just realized i was crapping up a thread fighting with a person who wont read my posts lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2018)

people only read what they want to read. i live in a tourist town, a LOT of businesses have signs in the windows saying "no restroom"....you still get a dozen or more people on a busy day asking to use your restroom....if it doesn't say "FREE" they don't even see it. all getting them to check a box will do is improve their skill at checking boxes....
the only way to do this would be to make a mandatory form you had to fill out to make an original post in the help section, and chances are the gomers will make up answers because they're too lazy to get up and look


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought that too, in fact I`m sure I would have just zoomed by the info to click the box.
At least I would feel better about ignoring them that way.


----------

